# Cva - correct code for CVA tenderness



## amylis1

Hi,

I am trying to get the correct code for CVA tenderness.

We have a difference of  opinion.


----------



## amylis1

*Cva*

Hi

Need the correct code for CVA tenderness, anybody??

Is this abdominal pain??


----------



## mhstrauss

CVA is generally (from what I know) cerebrovascular accident...nothing to do with abdominal pain.  Not sure how "CVA" could have anything to do with tenderness, as it is inside the brain.  You may need to query the provider for more accurate info.


----------



## Kimmers

I do coding for stroke rehab therapies. I have not ever heard from CVA tenderness. I would query the provider for a better explanation.


----------



## mitchellde

not to be too harsh here on the previous responders, but this is why coders need a strong clinical understanding.  CVA tenderness is a medical term for costovertebral angle tenderness, theprovider taps the area of the back over the kidneys to see if the patient has a positive reaction to aid in diagnosis renal disorders.  Look for flank pain.


----------



## Kimmers

Nice to know, thanks Debra


----------



## krisscarroll

It is EXACTLY what Debra stated. Thank you Debra. My provider circled the are of the body that was tender and yes this codes to flank pain.


----------

